# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Satelīta šķīvji,to izmēri, otrā un trešā galva, stiprinājumi

## Raimonds1

Stellējot Sīriusa Viasat, sanaca saķert gan Astru, gan Thoru, bet kaut kā tos 50% ne. Thoram gan radio kanāli, kuru tur daudz, darbojās labi. Ir doma vai nu likt pāris antenas ar 2 galvām uz katru, ņemot lielākus škīvjus vai mēģinat uzstellēt 3 galvas uz viena. Interesē Thors, Siriuss, Astra. Ar atsevišķu šķīvi katram laikam problēmu nebūtu. Bet ar vienu?

----------


## Mairis

> Stellējot Sīriusa Viasat, sanaca saķert gan Astru, gan Thoru, bet kaut kā tos 50% ne. Thoram gan radio kanāli, kuru tur daudz, darbojās labi. Ir doma vai nu likt pāris antenas ar 2 galvām uz katru, ņemot lielākus škīvjus vai mēģinat uzstellēt 3 galvas uz viena. Interesē Thors, Siriuss, Astra. Ar atsevišķu šķīvi katram laikam problēmu nebūtu. Bet ar vienu?


 Ar to šķīvi, kas nāk viasatam līdzi var dabūt Hotbird, Astra, Sirius uz vienas bļodas!
Ņem kautkādu normālu šķīvi (Ap kautkādiem 90cm vai vairāk), un karini klāt visas 3 galvas.

----------


## Vinchi

Ar to šķīvja izvēli ir tā ka Liepājā piemēram pietiek ar 60cm latgales pusē jau stabili vajag 90cm. Liela daļa pie mums nopērkamie šķīvji laikam ir štancēti kaut kur poļos un ir diezgan neprecīzi tādēļ signāla stiprums arī pašvaks. Domāju ka prātīgāk ir paņemt šķīvi sākot no 90cm un likt vairākas galviņas savādāk tev mājas jumts izskatīsies kā eglīte  ::

----------


## Didzis

Man stāv uz mājas seši šķīvji un nekas. Tas protam kā kuram patīk. Man vienkārši dienvidu virzienā ir mežs un ar vienu šķīvi no viena punkta labākā gadījumā var paņemt tikai divus satelītus. Nākas šķivjus izmētāt pa vairākām ēkām. šķīvi ar vienu galvu ir daudz vieglāk noregulēt un, ja vajag pamainīt satelītu, tad arī nav nekādas problēmas.

----------


## Raimonds1

TIE 70% GADIJUMā NAV ROBEžA, JO IT Kā NEKAS PRIEKšA NAV?

----------

